# Help table top pony and saddles



## clippi (11 January 2015)

I've got a section a that could disguise himself as a picnic bench he is so wide. I'm having saddle problems, his current one is far too narrow. My daughters cub saddle fits as does my treeless, however I struggle to get my bottom into a 10 inch saddle and my treeless is really too long for him.
I measured his withers with some wire and it was coming out as wider than the extra, extra wide on the thorowgood site. 

I need a saddle that I can ride in, as he needs the exercise. I can easily fit into a 15 inch. Any recommendations?


----------



## WelshD (11 January 2015)

My section A has a Thorowgood Pony club saddle, the 15 inch just about fitted him lengthwise and its a neat saddle on him. Wintec and Kent and Masters didn't come close


----------



## Highlands (11 January 2015)

Thorn pad?


----------



## Highlands (11 January 2015)

http://www.thornsaddles-pads.co.uk/

Would not want to ride in all time but defo got a place


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (11 January 2015)

I've all but given up trying to find a saddle for my son's 11.2h shitland x.  Damn thing is great to put a rug across and picnic on but fitting a saddle..........

We've got a saddle pad now.  I've tried god knows how many saddles.  Thought I'd found one but then it took a trip up her neck and that was that!

(There's no way my arse would fit into a 15"  )


----------



## clippi (11 January 2015)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			I've tried god knows how many saddles.  Thought I'd found one but then it took a trip up her neck and that was that
		
Click to expand...

This is exactly the problem I'm having. 

Need to be able to ride him on  a regular basis, not sure I could do that in a pad?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (11 January 2015)

We had a saddle originally with a crupper but I hate the things and the saddle slipped side to side anyway.  Saddle fitter had nothing either.  I'm too big to ride her anyway, how often are you needing to ride the pony?


----------



## millikins (11 January 2015)

I am just about to buy a Thorn saddle pad for our Standard for same reason. Not sure why it couldn't be used to ride in regularly, surely just like bareback but added security?


----------



## exmoorponyprincess1 (11 January 2015)

I have ridden my Exmoors in saddle pads for almost 2 years - we done everything...dressage, county level showing, fun rides, jumping, wild pony gathering (pretty much like hunting!) across the moors of Exmoor...oh and normal hacking!  My back lady is delighted with the ponies, she previously spent a lot of time having to rectify issues that saddles caused the ponies given their shape and movement that inevitably came with "normal" saddles.  Genuinely haven't looked back since discovering the pads - for c.£250 I wish I has discovered them years ago! Would've saved a fortune on saddles!


----------



## Plaine1956 (12 January 2015)

I realize this is a bit of an old thread.....I have a picnic table Gypsy Cob. No saddle would fit her, western, English, treeless, you name it. I ended up having to have a custom made saddle for her and to be honest it wasn't that much more expensive that any top of the line saddle. It was worth the money, took a bit if time (two months) to get it made between trying out bare trees, modifying the tree width and length but I no longer have to worry about having a sore backed cob or a bucking cob. And I was able to add personal touches if I wanted, in the color I wanted. Something for those to think about when you've tried everything. Cheers &#55357;&#56907;


----------



## acorn92x (12 January 2015)

Another vote for Thorn saddles. I used mine on a roly poly Highland pony for all disiplines and it was fantastic.


----------



## hippocobamus (12 January 2015)

SMART Native saddle all the way for my table top hippocob! 

I've tried virtually all saddles marketed at wide cob types, but this is the only one that actually does what it says on the tin. You can have one on trial for a couple of weeks before making a decision too. Big thumbs up from me!


----------



## clippi (13 January 2015)

Thanks everyone. Had another look at the thorn pads - they look like they might be an option, but there seems to have been some issues before Christmas with non delivery  Will look at SMART too; never heard of them before.
Riding every weekend, and hoping to get him out doing some dressage and workers with me (the advantages of being little) as dd just potters on him and does the odd lead rein class


----------



## D66 (13 January 2015)

Break him to drive?!


----------



## millikins (13 January 2015)

I have spoken to owner of Thorn, she seemed astonished by the volume of orders over Christmas which must have led to the delay. Apparently orders should now take 4-5 weeks.


----------



## abitodd (13 January 2015)

I decided on one of these for my coffee table knabstrupperxbulldog http://www.horsedream.co.uk/proddetail.asp?prod=6323%2FPO
It is lush! So comfortable. I now use it on my normal warmblood as well.


----------



## abitodd (13 January 2015)

http://www.horsedream.co.uk/products.asp?id=2 better link I hope


----------

